# Maintenance for Tohatsu 60



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

I am new to the 4 stroke game and have about 60 hours on my Tohatsu. 

What should I be doing beyond the scheduled maintenance? 

My next checkup is at 100 hours which might not be until next spring. What should I be watching for?


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I have followed the manual for all my intervals and she has been great.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Other than what the manual calls for , I would get a fuel/water separator and consider spraying some kind of anti corrosion spray under the cowling. If it is going to sit for any extended time, I'd pump the gas out with a small 12 volt transfer pump, put fresh fuel in with a stabilizer and crank it up on the hose to get the fresh gas and stabilizer in the engine.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Sublime said:


> Other than what the manual calls for , I would get a fuel/water separator and consider spraying some kind of anti corrosion spray under the cowling. If it is going to sit for any extended time, I'd pump the gas out with a small 12 volt transfer pump, put fresh fuel in with a stabilizer and crank it up on the hose to get the fresh gas and stabilizer in the engine.


I like Corrosion X for what you mentioned. Do you have another one you like?

Hopefully it's not going to sit long!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I've used CRC marine corrosion inhibitor as well.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

+1 on the Corrosion X. Mine still looks new under the hood.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

I use yamalube, it is not greasy and works great. The corrosion x made a mess every time imo

Yamaha ACC-SLCNS-PR-AY Silicone Spray Protectant & Lubricant, Pack of 2 Amazon.com: Yamaha ACC-SLCNS-PR-AY Silicone Spray Protectant & Lubricant, Pack of 2: Automotive


----------

